# ipad



## manon21 (5 Décembre 2010)

bonjour j'aurais savoir si on pouvait acheter un ipad sans prendre d'abonnement mais seulement utiliser la wifi de ma box est ce possible?
merci pour votre reponse


----------



## twinworld (6 Décembre 2010)

oui, c'est possible. Soit vous prenez un iPad wifi, et là ben y a pas d'abonnement, soit vous prenez un iPad 3G+Wifi, mais vous ne prenez pas d'abonnement pour le 3G et vous prenez un système de carte prépayée. 

Mais si c'est juste pour naviguer à la maison, autant prendre le Wifi, ça coûte moins cher.


----------

